# Need help with Cedar Tree



## Panther (Oct 19, 2006)

Not sure if this is the correct forum to post this.

We have a very large cedar tree. I just noticed this yesterday. About 25% of it has turned brown. Is it diseased, dying or is this normal for this time of year?


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

I have this also. It will drop. Like you shedding hair. Look around the base and you will see previous "leaves."

White pine here are doing their similar thing. Look sort of mangy.

Mine likes to wait until I have swept the back deck, have people coming over in an hour, and turn my back.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

It's called cedar flagging, a natural annual phenomenon.

Probably more noticeable and severe this year because of our changes in weather and temperature patterns. I was going to say it's because of our heatwave and drought this year, but I don't know what weather (deviations from the norm) you experienced in Canada.

You have a beautiful tree!


----------

